# Audio seminar at Audio Advice in Glasgow



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Audio Advice Glasgow are very pleased to confirm that:*

All right folks - we have just finalised an awesome opportunity for anyone who wants to learn more about audio or just wants to hear some stunning cars. The head honcho from JL Audio in Florida is coming to Glasgow on

*Wednesday 30th September - 7pm until 10pm*

And for us its a major big deal! Please see below text to see what its all about:

JL Audio Presentation for consumers and dealers
Hosted by Celsus and JL Audio 
Presented by Stephen Turrisi from JL Audio

If you love cars and music then this night is definitely for you!

"Great audio" is what we do and what we will always promote.

Understanding and hearing Great Audio is what has made many people like you want to have a superior sounding system in every car they own.

Until you hear Great car audio then you don't know what you are missing, a bit like when you saw your first HD TV when you already had a perfectly good one back home. 
Or so you thought!!

Overview: A 'no-spin' discussion about what makes a great audio system. We will discuss the 'secret' behind just about every JL Audio demo vehicle we ever produced (except one!). Topics will range from core system design, proper selection of products (amps, speakers, subwoofer…etc.), installation tips and suggestions, initial system adjustments and tuning techniques.

About your presenter: Steve has been active in the mobile audio industry since 1990, but his passion for music and electronics predate that by at least 10 years. Initially hired to organize stock rooms and keep the loo clean at a stereo shop, he worked his way into the South Florida competition scene by working with talented installers and top notch product. A 'sponge' for information, especially the answers to the most annoying questions such as "why" and "how", Steve absorbed tips and knowledge from every source around him. After 5 years on the retail sales floor (and having worked up to store manager), he was hired at JL Audio to work in their technical services department. This put him in touch with not only a huge pool of questions from consumers and dealers the world over, but also in touch with the engineers. He began doing presentations that were focused on products, of course, but also on technical aspects of audio. It was clear then that this is what he loved to do. He now fills the role of International Sales Director as well as Senior Training Director. His odd sense of humor and comfort with being a 'geek' will certainly show you that Steve is a 'one of a kind' presenter.

Celsus will also have JL audio demo cars there that will give attendees the chance to listen to, and realise "Great audio" happens by design not by accident.​
*PM me if you can attend and I will forward times etc; This is an open invitation to all members of DW but space will be limited - please only PM me if genuinely interested.

Cheers - cannae wait

Iain *


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Sounds like it will be very interesting, I'll pass for the peeps who are seriously involved in this.
Just one thing though.
What is the mystery vehicle, "We will discuss the ‘secret’ behind just about every JL Audio demo vehicle we ever produced (except one!)."
Have a nice day now.


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Audio seminar*



chisai said:


> Sounds like it will be very interesting, I'll pass for the peeps who are seriously involved in this.
> Just one thing though.
> What is the mystery vehicle, "We will discuss the 'secret' behind just about every JL Audio demo vehicle we ever produced (except one!)."
> Have a nice day now.


Come to the meeting and find out :thumb:

You are very welcome :wave:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

might just do that, i'm only up the hill from you anyway.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

might just do that, i'm only up the hill from you anyway. My lad had a great time at the one a few weeks back. He loved the Golf.


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Welcome*

you are very welcome to come along - in fact it would be great to see you :thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*start a wee list*

I will start a wee list but please still send me PM's to ensure we get confirmation

1. Iain S
2. stuart1164
3. jamiec


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

1. Iain S
2. stuart1164
3. jamiec
4. Chisai+jr (if evening)


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

1. Iain S
2. stuart1164
3. jamiec
4. Chisai+jr (if evening)
5. Eazy


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Iain, I'm right up for this! :thumb:

Space for a wee one from Paisley-town?


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

*I Wish*

I wish I could get along to this as I've just had a JL system put into my car and would like to meet the guy behind it all lol. Oh well, maybe another day will come up


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*nae bother*



wee_green_mini said:


> Iain, I'm right up for this! :thumb:
> 
> Space for a wee one from Paisley-town?


Why of course mate - sorry I had assumed you'd be here. We'll need plenty of tea bags eh??

1. Iain S
2. stuart1164
3. jamiec
4. Chisai+jr (if evening)
5. Eazy 
6. wee green mini


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Tea or Stella. I'm not too fussy. See you then Iain!


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Iain mate I'll not be there on Wednesday. Would love to but your knowledge will have to do on Tuesday :lol:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*No bother*



jamiec said:


> Iain mate I'll not be there on Wednesday. Would love to but your knowledge will have to do on Tuesday :lol:


Ok sir no problem - sorry assumed you were avail. I will amend that now. See you Tuesday :thumb:

Cheers

1. Iain S
2. stuart1164
3. Chisai+jr (if evening)
4. Eazy 
5. wee green mini


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> Tea or Stella. I'm not too fussy. See you then Iain!


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo stella it goes straight to your heed dennis:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

That was the only time I had a sleep at the IMM


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Cracker*

Great pic! He must have been forced to drink though eh?

Anyhoo - anyone else intersted in an audio night. Will be very light hearted and a good laugh so its not all anoraks talking about wattage and wiring harnesses (well maybe a few) but in general just a good night learning more about what makes good car audio :thumb:

C'mon - dinna be shy.


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*September bump*

Well folks - only a few weeks until our Audio seminar so if this is first time you have noticed the thread and can call by then please add your name to the list.

Regards

Iain


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohh yeah, I can see this in car audio thing being a slippy slope, I would at least like to know what I am talking about when I spending the kids inheritance..:lol:

1. Iain S
2. stuart1164
3. Chisai+jr (if evening)
4. Eazy 
5. wee green mini
6. Discount Tech


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Id be interested as your just up the road from me.....I wouldnt want to take a place from someone who is true ICE fan though.


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*glad you are onboard sir*

Good , good.

We are getting a list together here - anyone else fancy popping along? :thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

mkv said:


> Id be interested as your just up the road from me.....I wouldnt want to take a place from someone who is true ICE fan though.


Dont be daft - get yourself down on the list. Be good to put names to faces etc; glad you have shown interest. You'll enjoy it and at least you will get some info and a wee laugh :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Room for one more? I don't know a huge amount about car audio...but I want to learn, because I want to do a proper job :speechles


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*of course sir*



Leodhasach said:


> Room for one more? I don't know a huge amount about car audio...but I want to learn, because I want to do a proper job :speechles


of course sir

add your name to the list sir - be great to see you :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

1. Iain S
2. stuart1164
3. Chisai+jr (if evening)
4. Eazy 
5. wee green mini
6. Discount Tech 
7. mkv


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry Iain got held up at work so disappointed to have missed this 

Stuart.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Just back from the seminar and want to say thanks to Iain at audio Advice for hosting it and making everyone comfortable and welcome! The tea and biscuit was champion too. Steve from JL, who did the talking, was a total encyclopedia of knowledge - it was like the bl00dy open university in there, but with fun and excessive noise!

thanks captain! :thumb:


----------



## hot wheels (Aug 6, 2008)

yip thanks Iain and Stuart Audio Advice and also Steve from JL fantastic night welcoming and informative

fantastic night :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I can only echo what wee gren mini and hot wheels have said.
Big thanks to Iain and Stuart also to Steve from JL. Very infromative night and pitched at a level the enthusiasts and and not so so clued up(like myself) could understand. The display vehicles were great, very impressive.
It certainly openend my eyes and made me realise how rubbish my set-up actually is.
Oh no, more things for the "I want" list!

Steve


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks to Iain and Steve for a very intersting presentation.

Certainly makes me realise how rubbish the system in the R56 MINI is. 
I got to listen to the A6 outside that was from JL Audio and it sounded spot on.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Bugger bugger bugger bugger, sorry I missed this lads.

Would love to see some pics from the night tho..


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Great demo and piles of fantastic info for me. I have never seen anyone so enthusiastic and knowledgable about a product than Steve from JL. Unfortunately, Jr and I had to leave at 1/2 time before the installation part but the info imparted from Steve made me realise that my stock system is pretty pants and, at the moment I am not in a position to improve, but my son will soon be old enough to.
Thanks to all at AA and Steve and others from JL.


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

yup was a fantastic night hope steve will be back and heres some pics still got loads more to edit 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinwoods/sets/72157622371836423/


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Damn, I forgot about this


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Thanks to all*

well thanks to all who attended and I hope you enjoyed yourself :thumb:

We are trying hard to keep an interest in car audio and it was good to see a 40+ crowd listening to one of the industries true gents...............

Glad you all enjoyed it - makes it worthwhile


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

I would of liked to get there but it is a bit far from Bolton  Shame really because I have got a JL install in my car with a slash 300/4, slash 500/1, two JL 10W6 subwoofers, vr 650 csi components, tr 650 coax, JL line driver & dynamated ...Not bad seen as I got it all to fit into a C2 'boot'



















P.S. Sorry to highjack the thread lol


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just wondering if there are going to be any more seminars in the Manchester area?

Rob


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

im sure there was 1 in or near chester the following night....


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

mkv said:


> im sure there was 1 in or near chester the following night....


Ohh!! I didn't know that  Maybe there will be some in the near future :speechles


----------

